# Winter Breeding



## murph72 (Dec 21, 2008)

I recently tried my hand at breeding my Hollands. I have had a great deal of success with Lionheads and heard that Hollands can be a bit more difficult. This advice proved correct for me. I had one doe have a litter of five only to lose them 2 days later, presumably from the bitter cold snap we experienced. I had another doe who has had two back to back litters of only two babies that have died, also presumably from the cold. I have another doe whose first litter was one oversized kit that was breached and got stuck. After some assistance, it was born dead. 

My dillemma: The doe who had the large stuck kit is due the day after Christmas. After so many failed litters, I'd like to increase the odds of success. I'd also like to keep a close eye on her since her first pregnancy went awry. Has anyone ever brought a doe in from the outdoors to increase the likelihood of survival of the kits? I was contemplating bringing her in on the night before she is due (Christmas night) and letting her give birth in the house and keep the babies in here until they were old enough to withstand the elements. Obviously, waiting until a warmup here in the Northeast would also play into that equation. Our weather in PA has been a real see saw lately and these shifts in temperature are hard to predict.

So, the first question is whether moving the doe that close to birth is a bad idea due to the stress? Or, is it a good idea for the babies to give them a shot of making it through the cold weather?

I'm pretty much stuck moving her on the 25th rather than sooner because my family all comes here for Christmas. If I move her in earlier she may get even more freaked out (even if she is hidden in a room we rarely use) by my neice and nephew who are screamers and whose mother has little control over them. 

Any and all experiences/advice would be appreciated. I feel like I'm making a list of the pros and cons. I really want this to be a successful litter, but I feel like I'm gambling with each choice I make.

Dyan


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2008)

Moving her so close to the end of her pregnancy would be very stressful for her, plus she would have developed a winter coat and the house could be too warm. But it might also be too cold for the babies, what many breeders do is take the nestbox of babies into their house once their born and bring them out twice a day for their momma to feed them, this method is good if you will be available to bring them out twice a day. So, if it was up to me I wouldn't bring her in.

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2008)

is she in a shed or barn or is she just outside? if she is in a barn or shed then can you put a heater in it for when her due date is? thats what we do with our nethies if it is cold. also if we need to we will put a heat mat in under the hutch to help keep the nest warm.

I wouldn't want to move her just now unless you really know her nature well and know how she would cope with it. Most does would not like the move this close to kindling

Unfortunately the small breeds are more of a challenge breeding wise.


----------



## murph72 (Dec 21, 2008)

She's in a hutch that is only partially closed in. So, putting a heater out there would be a kin to heating the outdoors I'm afraid.

With her last "litter" (I'm not sure you can call one oversized breached kit a litter), she kept removing the straw from her nesting box prior to the birth. I thought afterward she had the foresight to know that something was wrong. However, I gave her nesting materials today and she seems to be working on doing the same thing. This doubles my fear that she's either going to have the babies in an empty nest box or out on the wire. The likelihood that I'll be there in that exact moment is pretty slim based on based on past experiences.

What if I keep a room in my house cooler than the rest...say 55 or so?

I'm not sure how she'll take the move, but I'm feeling near positive the little ones aren't going to make it unassisted....especially with her nest box deconstructing she's presently doing.


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2008)

I would probably take the chance then. I have had quite a few litters like the one you described and I do think they know before hand a lot of the time My husband has even seen our nethies having a litter in the nest and either tossing a dead one out or actually turning round and having it outside the nest!! 

good luck keep us updated on how its going


----------



## murph72 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah. I don't know if she knows she's going to have an unproductive litter, or she's just a bad mother. I guess I'll know a bit more after her second attempt at mothering.

I'm just afraid she's going to have these poor little ones out on the wire at night and I won't find them until it's too late. Or, even if she has them in her newly emptied out nest box they'll be doomed. I'm thinking that at least in the house I can use one of my other bun's hair and make a decent nest and keep them warm enough. 

I wish I could move her in sooner rather than later, but I'm afraid the kids on Christmas day will scare her. I'd keep her locked in a room upstairs, but I'm not sure how much of the noise she'd be able to hear from there....or if I could convince the kids not to scream.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you have a basement or a garage you could keep her in? I would also put her in a solid bottom cage or a small cage and put two nestboxes in so she doesn't have a choice but to have them in a box. I have a doe that alwaystries to pull the hay out of the nestbox and make the nest where she wants. I just put her in a small cage with two boxes and she has no choice. After she kindles I take one of the boxes out and move her into a larger cage. She is an excellent mother otherwise.

Good Luck

Roger


----------



## lilangelhotots (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a good idea Roger! I have a doe that does exactly that-she'll pull all the hay out of the boxand have the babies on the hay. I'll remember this and try that next time.


----------



## murph72 (Dec 21, 2008)

My garage is detached from my house...so it's not too warm in there. It's also a large, tall building, so I think it would take a massive heater to heat it to a sufficient temperature to help the babies survive.

Unfortunately my basement is on the older part of my house that dates back to the 1800s. It is a dirt basement without any windows. I would hate to put her in there as it reminds me of a dungeon.

I will definitely try the two nest boxes idea. I'm just hoping when I go up there in the morning that she hasn't removed all her straw like the last time. It is horrendously cold here tonight. With the wind chill it is down in the single digits. I can't imagine a little one would survive very long at all in these conditions. It just makes me worry more about them.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 21, 2008)

If the basement is cooler than the house, it wouldn't hurt her to be down there for a few days, until the babies get fur. It may not be ideal, but it may be better than the babies freezing to death. 

It probably won't bother her to be in a cool, dark place to kindle. Most of my moms kindle at night anyway. And they like it subduedand quiet for a few days after. If it's going to be that cold, I'd try the basement. 

(It's supposed to be 17 degrees F tonight here in New York and almost 50 by Thursday! Weird weather! Rough on teh rabbits.)


----------



## murph72 (Dec 22, 2008)

The basement is a bit cooler, but it may also be a bit scarier. The furnace noise, as well as the water pump noise may be scary. On top of that, we don't have an interior door to access the basement. There are only large, heavy, noisy Bilco doors that exit to the outside. 

This moring was WAY cold here in PA. I had a temp of 4, and that wasn't considering the horrific wind chill.

Good news is that she's actually making a nest this time rather than dumping all her straw out. :biggrin2: When I saw her in there digging and pushing straw around yesterday I figured it would be a repeat of last time where I added straw, she removed it, I added it again, she removed it, so on and so forth. Instead, this time she reorganized my straw and also added all the hay that I had given her to eat. That's at least a good sign that she has some motherly instincts. Yay! Go Chloe!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's up to 15 degrees F in my barn now... and the sun is up! Gonna be a cold day for sure. (And the 30 mph winds don't help either!) I'll keep my fingers crossed that she has this motherhood thing figured out and that it will warm up a bit before she kindles.


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 23, 2008)

Back when I bred Hollands (in upstate NY), I would bring the nestboxes in at night when the kits were little. The does knew the routine and would anxiously await the box coming out to them so they could nurse.

I would prep my nestboxes with a sheet of cardboard on the bottom, shavings on that and then stuff the box with straw. The kits would stay warm during the day. Of course, the does always seem to have a preference for how they want the nursery set up. 

I have had new moms leave babies on the wire...but by litter #2 they would get the hang of it. It was always sad for me to find kits on the wire.

I did not bring the does in as they were wearing full winter coats and I figured the temperature change from inside and out would cause them to blow their coats.

I did much better raising winter babies than I did with the summer babies...

Good luck for a nestbox filled with healthy kits (and no peanuts). 

Denise
Silversong Farm


----------



## murph72 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll turn down the heat in the house on Christmas night and bring Chloe in for her to have the littles ones. Then I'll do as was suggested and take them out twice a day to her to feed. This will hopefully help ensure that the little ones make it through the birth and until they are hardy enough to withstand the cold. Plus, Chloe won't have to be in long enough to start losing her winter coat. I'll keep you posted as to the results. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## clevername (Dec 23, 2008)

*murph72 wrote: *


> I'm thinking I'll turn down the heat in the house on Christmas night and bring Chloe in for her to have the littles ones. Then I'll do as was suggested and take them out twice a day to her to feed. This will hopefully help ensure that the little ones make it through the birth and until they are hardy enough to withstand the cold. Plus, Chloe won't have to be in long enough to start losing her winter coat. I'll keep you posted as to the results. Keep your fingers crossed.



I think that's a good idea. I'm in PA too and I just rescued a litter of Silver Fox from the cold this morning. The mom had made a good nest but half the babies had collected in the area with the least bit of fur. When I found them I thought they were dead. Fortunatly they were just very chilled.

I'm keeping my nest boxes in the house now. It's too cold out there to chance anything.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## murph72 (Dec 25, 2008)

Unfortunately I have bad news on Christmas. 

Chloe had her babies early last night. I did not find them until this morning. There was one that was stiff out on the wire. There were five that were strewn around the nestbox. All five of them were cold. I brought them in to warm them up, but they showed no signs of life.  

Has anyone ever heard of a heated nestbox? I would like to find a way to have success with the Holland litters without jeopardizing the moms' winter coats.


----------



## clevername (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear the bad news.

I've heard of people leaving heat lamps over their nestboxes before. I've never tried it myself.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2008)

*clevername wrote: *


> I'm sorry to hear the bad news.
> 
> I've heard of people leaving heat lamps over their nestboxes before. I've never tried it myself.


Ya my neighbour breeds netherland dwarves, she keeps them in her garage and has a heat lamp over them in the very cold winter.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear she scattered them! UGH! What a shame!

I have metal heating pads that fit IN the nestboxes... I only use them if it's going to be below 20 degrees (F). But they work great. They are chew proof, dig proof and never really gets hot... just warm enough to enourage momma to have the babies in the box and to keep the kits for freezing. No chance of fire (like from a heat bulb).

I cut a hole in the back of the wooden box for the cord to go out, and place the nestbox so the wire goes right out the side of the cage. I put 3-4 inches of shavings over the heating pad and straw over that. I've had successful litters outside in temps as cold as -4. (Not that I bred deliberately for her to deliver on the coldest day of the year!) 

I like that they are sealed and clean up easily. And I can put them in any nestbox that I need it in.

The only draw-back seems to be that some of the moms like to sit in the box to warm their feet! Means that I may have to clean out the nestbox more often...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about that, Murphy. It's awful to loose kits, especially when you find them strewn everywhere  

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> The only draw-back seems to be that some of the moms like to sit in the box to warm their feet! Means that I may have to clean out the nestbox more often...



Smart does, lol! I need a heating thing like that  I think I will have to find something. 

Emily


----------



## murph72 (Dec 25, 2008)

I found this "do it yourself" project online:

http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/srh/tips.html

I think I might put one together, put it into a pen, and then use a thermometer to keep a reading on what the temp would be in the box. Has anyone ever tried a warmer like this one? I'm just curious how toasty it keeps the little ones.

I mated my one Holland doe Clover this morning, so I gave myself less than 31 days to find a solution.  Hey, pressure is the way to get things done, right? Wouldn't you know that the breed of rabbit that I have several people asking for at this point is the one I've had zero success with. I'm feeling guilty because they keep waiting for their bunnies and I keep coming back with more bad news. Poor Chloe kept looking in her box this morning and around her pen for her babies. It was SOOO SAD! :cry1:


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 25, 2008)

My barn is insulated but not heated and I breed all winter. I use a 60 watt light bulb in a metal shaded light fixture normally used for heat lamps and my kits stay nice and warm without overheating. I suspend the fixture so that is warms two nestboxes at a time located towards the back of the boxes so they can move to the front of the box if they get too warm.

Roger


----------



## evheide (Dec 26, 2008)

Your experience sounds very familiar to that of my own with Netherland Dwarfs. I just purchased the metal nest warmers that are mentioned in an earlier note, but put them under the nest box. The bottom of the nestbox has wire, with a thin piece of cardboard and then the wood shavings and straw. A part of the metal warmer sticks out past the nestbox and the doe sometimes sits on that. I had had about 5 bad litters - most of which were first time mothers. Two had stuck babies, and the other three used the nestbox, but the kits seemed to die from the cold. The mothers did not pick enough fur to keep them warm. I have had two litters since going with the nestbox warmers and they have both survived, with litters of 5 and 2. I am told that I should not have needed a warmer since my barn is kept at about 58 degrees F. From what I have seen, the warmers seem to help. (The warmers came from a rabbitequipment supplier.)

I have also heard that some people use a small lightbulb (20 or 40 watt?) encased in a wood frame that is put in the tray underneath the wire cage. The wood frame is 3 inches high and sits in the tray, open upward toward the nest box. Aluminum foil can be used to reflect heat upward, too. I have heard that this can get a little warm if the weather warms up, though. Good luck.


----------



## murph72 (Dec 26, 2008)

I found the metal one you mentioned (or something similar) at this site: http://www.bassequipment.com/Miscellaneous/Nesting+Equipment/default.aspx

The other one that I looked at used 15 watt bulbs and was similar to the one you mentioned. I thought I'd try that since my husband has a woodshop and we have the equipment to build this one just laying around. This is my project for this week. I'm going to set it up and then put a thermometer in the box and keep an eye on the temp changes. If it works well, I'm going to use it with my next litter of Hollands on the 25th of January. 

It seems like these dwarf breeds are so much touchier than any others when it comes to cold. I have raised numerous mini lop and lionhead litters in the bitter cold and only lost kits that left the nest box.


----------



## evheide (Dec 29, 2008)

Please let me know how the set up works. The trickiest part might be getting the bulb fixture hooked up. I got the idea from http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/srh/tips.html Good luck!


----------



## murph72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I got the supplies from Lowe's today...so I'm well on my way. I think the tricky part for me might be getting it to fit within my tray as I'm not sure it is deep enough. I also had a rough time finding a 15 watt bulb that wasn't one of those new energy efficient ones. Yes, they're good for the light bill, but they don't throw off any heat to warm bunny butts. :biggrin2:

I don't think I'll have problems with the wiring/electrical. My dad was a plumbing/heating and electrical contractor prior to retirement. He has taught my husband enough of the basics of wiring that he wired our addition on our house, as well as our garage and his wood shop. Plus, if he has problems my dad is actually my neighbor and he's totally into my "bunny project" as he likes to call it. 

I'll let you all know how it goes. I'm planning to set it up and run it with a thermometer inside the nestbox. This way I can track the changes in temperature to see just how warm and toasty it really gets. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will do the trick and I'll turn the corner on my bad luck in the Holland lop breeding.


----------



## murph72 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, it's been below zero here in the PA the last two days. I had my nestbox heater in an empty nest that I put straw and hair in. The heater had the temp near 70 and 80 in there when it was below zero outside. Yay!

I will be expecting my first litter of Hollands that I can try out with the nestbox within the next week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the toasty nestbox will mean all the difference.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't wait to hear how you make out! Really hope it works for you!


----------



## murph72 (Jan 25, 2009)

It was 7 degrees out this morning when I checked on my little Holland Clover. She was a round little girl yesterday as she was on the last day of her pregnancy. I am happy to report that she had 7 squirming, warm little babies in the nest box this morning!  I was always partial to the number seven, so it's definitely proving to be lucky so far (knock on wood). 

I didn't spend too much time checking them out, but there are definitely some that are dark like her (she's a blue steel and dad is a tort) and some that are light in color. I can't wait to see how they develop.  Cross your fingers her nestbox warmer keeps them all snuggly and safe until they can grow some hair. 

Yay! Tiny little babies!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 25, 2009)

Yay congrats! I hope this babies stay healthy for you! Post pics soon!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 25, 2009)

:woohoo Whooo HOO!!! Congrats! :great:


----------



## evheide (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the new baby bunnies! Hopefully they will all do well. It really is thrilling.


----------



## murph72 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'll be sure to get you all pics when they start looking less like mice and more like cute little buns. :biggrin2: I'm also trying to leave them in their toasty nest right now as much as possible, so I'll wait a bit to disturb them for pics. 

Thanks for the support and keep them in your thoughts. I'm crossing my fingers that they all make it this time.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 26, 2009)

Hoorray Winter babies!!!! Like the number Seven.


----------



## murph72 (Jan 26, 2009)

I actually have a Lionhead doe named Seven.  It sounds cheesy but she's one of only two bunnies I allowed my husband to name. She's a sable point who was entered into the fair by the breeder and was assigned the number 7, which she still had written in her ear when we picked her up a week after that. I tried several other names, but Tim kept calling her Seven. So, eventually I gave in...Seven it is. 

Should I add that the other bunny he named is a broken black and white Lionhead with black eyes...he named it Knock Out. Yes, I know, I really need to stop allowing him to name any of the buns.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 26, 2009)

*murph72 wrote: *


> I actually have a Lionhead doe named Seven.  It sounds cheesy but she's one of only two bunnies I allowed my husband to name. She's a sable point who was entered into the fair by the breeder and was assigned the number 7, which she still had written in her ear when we picked her up a week after that. I tried several other names, but Tim kept calling her Seven. So, eventually I gave in...Seven it is.
> 
> Should I add that the other bunny he named is a broken black and white Lionhead with black eyes...he named it Knock Out. Yes, I know, I really need to stop allowing him to name any of the buns.


he'll probably name your seven babies: Dopey, Grumpy, Sleepy, Sneezy, Bashful etc...

Hi-ho, Hi-ho...:biggrin2:


----------



## murph72 (Jan 26, 2009)

We won't even give him the idea. I'm just glad he doesn't read this forum or he'd think you were onto something. :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 26, 2009)

*murph72 wrote: *


> I actually have a Lionhead doe named Seven.  It sounds cheesy but she's one of only two bunnies I allowed my husband to name. She's a sable point who was entered into the fair by the breeder and was assigned the number 7, which she still had written in her ear when we picked her up a week after that. I tried several other names, but Tim kept calling her Seven. So, eventually I gave in...Seven it is.
> 
> Should I add that the other bunny he named is a broken black and white Lionhead with black eyes...he named it Knock Out. Yes, I know, I really need to stop allowing him to name any of the buns.



I'm happy to hear about your litter hope they survive.



P.S. I want lionhead pictures.


----------



## murph72 (Jan 26, 2009)

Paul,

Here's my cheater's way of sending you pics.  This is the page I have for them on my website: http://murphyslionsandlops.com/Lionheads.aspx

I think I have all of them on there. I know I added a mini lop buck and two chocolate Hollands since the last time I updated, but I think the lionheads are all there.

If you go on the Hollands page, the mom is Clover and the dad is Reuben. It's funny because they're my two who always have ear control when I want to take a picture, but always hold their ears down otherwise. I'm wondering if that will be a genetic trait of the seven offspring. I guess we'll wait and see. 

Dyan


----------



## Sabine (Jan 26, 2009)

Must take a look at your site. I can just see the little ones with those cutsie ears - hi-ho, hi-ho - sorry can't help it. the image 's stuck now:biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 26, 2009)

*murph72 wrote: *


> Paul,
> 
> Here's my cheater's way of sending you pics.  This is the page I have for them on my website: http://murphyslionsandlops.com/Lionheads.aspx
> 
> ...


Cute rabbits!!


----------



## murph72 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Paul.

My doe The Bomb is a carrier of blue, as is my buck Gizzy. They usually have some pretty cool blue Lionheads. She's expecting soon. I'll have to try to remember to post some pics if I get the blues I usually do from that pairing. I also mated Knock Out to Gizzy cuz she also has blue in her lineage. I'm hoping for some broken blues out of it.

I really need to update the pics on my site. I laughed when I looked at Chewy because he's almost not recognizable as the same rabbit he was a year ago when that was taken. He grew in super long hair in his mane that hangs over his eyes. He's absolutely a charmer that one. He has a real way with the ladies. :biggrin2:

Thanks for the help Sabine....I'm sure Tim can think of more goofy names without the assistance.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 28, 2009)

How are the Seven Dwarfs doing??? I looked at the pictures of your lops on the site. Wow Clover has some ear control or is it just very cold:biggrin2:They are adorable. Can't wait for baby pictures


----------



## murph72 (Jan 28, 2009)

Clover's kits are all doing great (notice I refrained from calling them the Seven Dwarfs) :biggrin2:

I was going to wait a few days until they had a bit more fuzz and you could start to tell a little better what colors they were going to be before taking a pic. I put my hand in several times a day just to feel to make sure the mass of bunnies is warm, and they are toasty warm.  Mom seems to be feeding them well as when I pull them out to check on random ones they seem to have little bellies and lots of energy. I was a bit concerned that seven might be too many for her, but she's a little trouper.

Clover does have some ear control, but had more when she was younger (when the picture was taken). She has a bit less now that she's over a year old. Reuben, the dad, also had more when he was younger but is losing it. When I first got Clover her ears were down. When I brought her home they went up within the first two weeks and actually stayed that way for several months during the winter. They have since been down more than up. She's a cheeky little one. She and Reuben are super affectionate and both very curious. I find the more curious ones have always fought for ear control moreso than the laid back ones...but that may just be my imagination.  I think it seems to go with their personality. One of my favorite buns I ever had was a mini lop that was a "half a lop" with one up and one down. When she ran around they bobbed uncontrollably in the air because they were long enough to be down. She was hilarious and I was actually glad she did have that ear control. It made her more unique for us. My husband was actually afraid she'd lose ear control and then she "just wouldn't be Sambuca."


----------



## Sabine (Jan 28, 2009)

That is interesting about the ear control and it explains what may be happening to irishbunny's doe Princess who started out as a lop and has erect ears now. maybe my girl Magic who was a half lop for a few weeks may end up with loppy ears in Summer. I just adore lops!!!!


----------



## murph72 (Jan 28, 2009)

The cold weather definitely helps them with ear control, but they seem to also have a predisposition to ear control as well....sometimes due to the shape of their heads and ears. I think my mini lop that i had didn't have a wide enough head for a mini lop, which is why she had ear control. I think my hollands however have a mixture of the cold and their curious personality helping them. Plus, neither of their ears are super long like my Holland Chloe. I don't think she could hold those things up if she wanted to...they're just too darn big.


----------



## murph72 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, I broke down this afternoon because it got a bit warmer during the snow storm...plus I was off work because I teach and school was canceled...to capture a few pictures of the magnificent seven. There appear to be two torts (like dad), two blues (like mom), one black and two that are a lighter shade I haven't decided what it will be yet. 





















Any guesses on the light ones' color? 

Mom carries BEW, but they don't appear white to me. Dad carries sable point, but they don't look pointed to me. Though, at four days, it's pretty early yet.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 29, 2009)

Ohhhh they are soooooo beautiful. They look perfect! It's the Magnificent Seven Now?:biggrin2:


----------



## murph72 (Feb 2, 2009)

We are down to the magnificent five now 

One blue and one tort crawled out of the nestbox and did not find their way back in. I have since then made it harder on mom to get in the nestbox by making her jump higher, but have made it impossible for them to get out until they are old enough that their eyes open. 

I was so bummed. The other five are all doing well with their hair coming in and their bellies are nice and plump. I even turned off the nestbox heater yesterday as I decided it would be too warm for them. I'm going to try to keep them off the heater now that they have fur to keep them warm and a little more body fat. Hopefully they'll all be fine in the upcoming days as it gets a wee bit colder again.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry about the two you lost. I was thinking of them when the forum was down


----------



## murph72 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Sabine.

I came on to post about losing the first one on Friday and the forum was down. Then I lost the second one on Saturday and decided I had to make some sort of change to the nestbox to keep it from happening again. Unfortunately they were both too far gone by the time that I found them to offer them any help. It was very sad, but I'll try to focus on the five little cuties that remain. 

I just can't wait until they open their eyes and get mobile. I just love that because they start exploring the world and then binkies seems to be the very next lesson learned.  Babies are great:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw I'm sorry about the two babies  Good luck with the rest of the cutie-woodees!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't wait for more picture updates!!!!!


----------



## murph72 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah...I'll definitely have to snatch some pics of the wee ones once their little eyes are open. Probably later this week.


----------

